#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  AIPMT 2015 Cut off

## sunilkuuon

Cut off Score can be defined as the minimum marks which has to be obtained by the candidate for admission process. Based on the information in respect of eligibility and the score obtained by candidates in AIPMT 2015 exam, CBSE will prepare state level merit list of qualified candidates for each participating state.  Further, this information shall be forwarded to Directorate of Medical Education of the state concerned for the purpose of allotment of seats. AIPMT 2015 Cut off would be decided upon- reservation norms, difficulty level, admission trends and previous year cut off. So, if the candidate attains more than or equal to cut off marks, he/she would be given a chance to select options of colleges and courses in the counselling round.





  Similar Threads: Iitjee ,aipmt

----------

